# New and looking for a pup.



## ReconMarine1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi,
New to the forum and I live in Puerto Rico, (originally from NY), and I am looking to try and find a reputable breaded that could ship to where I am at. So basically I would not want the pup to have a long trip so looking for recommendations from the east coast and as far west as Texas. That should be a 4 hour flight for the pup from any of those places. I have had 2 German shepherds in the past and now I want my children to have the same experience on what it is having a GSD as a family member. I have spoken to 2 breeders and one of them had too many complaints from customers so that one got dropped. The other breeder I was looking at is located by the great lakes but that will be a 2 stop or more flight for the pup. What we are looking for is a GSD with a black and tan or black and red coat, male with good temperament. Protective of the home and family and social enough to have company. That is the kind of GSD we have had in the past so please let me know if you need any more information from me. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## ReconMarine1 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nothing?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Sounds like you are looking for a family companion. Look into some of the different 'lines' of the GSD. Once you determine which line is for you, we can point you to some good breeders.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Holiday time, traffic on the board is down. Just FYI.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

You know, many people have payed quite a lot of money to get a *healthy* puppy? Not physically only, but mentally as well? Anything could be corrected in the plasticine dog: you socialize him - he would be a family dog, you train him in a Schutz club - you have euphoria known to sportsmen, you want him to protect your home - no doubt, he will learn how to do it properly. But, will you fail to have a perfect companion or not depends on his health. That is all what pedigrees are about: dog shows confirm trhe statue and medical condition, and Schutz competitions confirm mental health and intelligence level. Ideally your pup should have parents with a degree in both.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

'Scuse me david? Wondering if the op will be clear on THAT...


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> You know, many people have payed quite a lot of money to get a *healthy* puppy? Not physically only, but mentally as well? Anything could be corrected in the *plasticine* dog: you socialize him - he would be a family dog, you train him in a Schutz club - you have euphoria known to sportsmen, you want him to protect your home - no doubt, he will learn how to do it properly. But, will you fail to have a perfect companion or not depends on his health. That is all what pedigrees are about: dog shows confirm trhe statue and medical condition, and Schutz competitions confirm mental health and intelligence level. Ideally your pup should have parents with a degree in both.


The only other time I have heard "plasticine" used in a sentence was in the song Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds - "plasticine porters with looking glass ties". Now that I think about it, your post is about as clear as the meaning of that song.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

man i KNEW i'd heard that SOMEWHERE, lolol...just could not, for the life of me, remember where.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It has to be peyote.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

:wild:


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Plasticine = modeling clay.

Thank you google. I had no idea it was a real word. I thought typo for sure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum, make sure you look thru Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums and especially

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

oh, it could be a combination of things. lol.



David Winners said:


> It has to be peyote.


----------

